# Tommy Cherry - 15.27 3x3 Blindfolded WR Single



## CodingCuber (Jul 24, 2021)

Congrats to Tommy for this insane world record. Very well deserved and great to see some more blindfolded records again.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 24, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> Congrats to Tommy for this insane world record. Very well deserved and great to see some more blindfolded records again.


I was literally looking at tommy's nemesizer page today and thought about how insane his 3bld single already was. It's super awesome seeing an incredibly talented all rounder get a WR like that!


----------



## Elmer Johnsen (Jul 25, 2021)

And here’s the reconstruction 

Tommy Cherry 15.27 BLD WR single 

SCRAMBLE: B2 U B2 D2 U F2 L2 R D B2 F2 L F L' R D R2 B' R L 



// Edges //

U2 M U R' F' R S R' F R S' U M' // UB-DB flip (13)

S U L E L2' E' L U' S' // UF-RD-BR (9)

U2 R E' R' U R E R' U' // UF-LB-UL (U cancelation) (9)

R S' R' U' R S R' U' // UF-RF-UR (8)

r U2 r' E r U' r' E' r U' r' // UF-FL-LU (11)



// Corners //

R D R' D' R U R' D R U' D' R' // UFR-DFL-RFD (12)

D R' U' R U R' D R U' R' U D' R D' // UFR-BDL-LFU (14)

U R2' U' R U R' D' R U' R' U D R2 U' // UFR-BLU-RBU (14) 

U' R D R' U D' D R D' R' // UFR-URB-RDB (10)

110 STM


----------



## ender9994 (Jul 25, 2021)

Awesome! That method for lowering the blindfold always scares me. Everytime someone posts a very fast time I slow the video down and check if turning actually starts after the blindfold is fully down. I am worried one day someone will miss out on the world record because they started turning a thousandth of a second before blindfold is fully down.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 25, 2021)

Congrats Tommy. I am really happy about this record.

I know you can push it even more as you have a low 14 mean of 3 at home as well.

Nice 3 9-algs set at this comp.
I hope more comps happen in Florida with 3x3 BLD rounds.


----------



## LBr (Jul 25, 2021)

bruh this guy will bring it sub 15 in like a month from now


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 25, 2021)

rip my best solves sighted


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 28, 2021)

Great stuff, there's also something funny to me about wearing a mask and a blindfold at the same time, that's fun


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jul 28, 2021)

Such an impressive solve! Congrats Tommy!


----------



## ProStar (Aug 1, 2021)

I was on the waiting list for that competition. Great job by Tommy!


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 2, 2021)

wow.


----------

